# NIKON D50 : size and printing



## Rose (Jan 3, 2006)

hi there!

i am currently looking at buying a nikon D50, and was wondering anyone who owns that camera, if they could answer some questions for me:

i would like to know the size in megabytes when shotting at the highest JPG, once the image has been imported into the computer

Also the same for RAW format, pixel dimention and size in MB.

Also i am keen on printing at A3, will this camera, being only 6.1 megapixel allow me to print at that size? or even bigger? or do i need a camera which has 8 megapixels??

 

I know i have to print at 300 dpi, but with my current sony dsc-v1 camera (3 megapixel) when i input into photoshop 300dpi, it will only let me print an image the size of 16 X 21 cm - not A4, let alone A3!!

please help i am really confused!


----------



## darich (Jan 3, 2006)

I've printed 30inches by 20inches and achieved great results from a 6.3mp Canon Digital Rebel. I've also printed 15inches by 10inches from a 3.1mp Nikon Coolpix 885 and it looked great.

To print anything bigger than A4 you'll need to increase the size of the image using an editing package such as Photoshop.


----------



## Rose (Jan 3, 2006)

does that mean you interpolated your images in the 'image size' menu in photoshop?

i dont want to interpolate, id like to go with what i have and not 'make up' pixels...

basically it would be great to hear from more people who have printed at A3 from the Nikon D50:blushing:   .also maybe i dont need to print at 300 dpi, mAybe 200 dpi is enough? Does it maybe depend on the printer?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 3, 2006)

You don't necessarily need to set your PPI at 300, you can set it lower.  Although, you can probably let the printer do it's thing and it will print at it's resolution.

Don't be afraid of interpolation.  You can 'enlarge' an image with Photoshop a fair bit before it becomes noticeable on a print.  Keep in mind, you are not supposed to view an A3 print from two inches away.


----------



## digital flower (Jan 3, 2006)

Rose, I just got back from the print shop and this is how they told me to set up the files for printing. I have a D70s which I think is the same file size as the D50. I am getting 18 8.5 x 11" and 6 11x 14" done.

They told me no problem getting an 11 x14" print from the 6.1 mega pixel files. They would go one size larger if I wanted. They wanted me not to use interpolation. This is what they told me to do:

PS CS2:thumbup: (got the upgrade Pro Suite for Xmas.)
Image Size>
Uncheck Resample Image
Put in your size with the shorter leg of the image at or slightly above the dimension needed
Crop to finished size
They say they can get a good image at 180 dpi.
Save as a TIFF.

The other large prints I have made from my Nikon 4300, 5600 I have used interpolation and had good results to 11x 14"(never had the need to go larger). It really depends where you print them. I have had the same photo printed at 2 different places, one blew up great, the other I threw away. Thats why I am going to the lab this time.

BTW, the imported files (from Nikon View) from the D70s range from 2.5-3.2 MB (largest JPEG setting). As far as I can tell. After running them through PS and saving them as TIFF's they are quite a bit bigger.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rose (Jan 3, 2006)

hey thank you very much thats great! i guess i have worried all for nothing and in the endi  guess  i can always interpolate a bit...


----------

